# Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt



## Ferdinand (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich bin gerade am Planen eines 1000l - 2000l Teiches.
Der noch nicht durch geplante Teich sollte eine Wasseroberfläche von 4,6-5m² haben und eine Tiefe von über 1m.

So ich habe mir auch schon viele andre Themen zum Thema Teichbau durch gelesen und da kommt es immer wieder ,dass man auf die Wasserpflanzenzonen achten soll und was von wegen ,wie steil die Seitenwände sein sollen usw.
Also ich bin noch nicht erfahren im Teichbau  . 
Und nun bin ich gerade am Informationen, Tipp und Erfahrungsberichte sammeln.
Weil ich will eigentlich keine Fehler machen und es sollte vorab der letzte sein.

Wie wird was amtbesten gebaut und geplant? 
Was hält länger 
Was ist simpler zu bau?
Was ist besser?
Was für extra Materialien (Sand ,Flies,...) müssen benutzt werden ?
und und und

bitte Helft mir

mfg Ferdinand


----------



## schrope (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwann Was ist besser und Wie werden sie angelegt*

Hallo Ferdinand!

:willkommen 

Bitte lies dir erstmal alle Fachbeiträge hier durch.

Danach kannst du deine Fragen spezieller stellen und dir kann auch leichter geholfen werden.

MfG


----------



## Frank (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Hallo Ferdinand, 

auch von mir herzlich willommen bei uns. 

Wie schrope schon geschrieben hat, unser Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge sind immer ein guter Lesestoff.
Egal ob du einen Miniteich oder nen großen Schwimmteich planst.

Ich würde übrigens auf jeden Fall Folie nehmen, ist einfacher zu "bändigen".
Bei einer Wanne musst du ganz genau graben und nachher gründlich einschlämmen ... für mich zuviel Aufwand. 
Unter der Folie sollte auf jeden Fall ein Vlies von min. 300g/m², besser 500g/m².
Als Folie kannst du zwischen PE, PVC oder EPDM (Kautschuk) wählen.
Die meisten verwenden die PVC Folie mit min. 1mm stärke. Ich persönlich halte das auch für eine gute Wahl und hab sie auch verbaut. 

Als Substrat nimm ein Sand-/Lehmgemisch. Es enthält wenig Nährstoffe und die Pflanzen können gut wurzeln ... aber das kannst du auch alles im Basiswissen rauslesen.

Aber warum willst du "nur" 2.000 Liter? Mehr geht nicht? 
Wenn doch mehr geht, würde ich sofort größer bauen, du wirst es mit Sicherheit nicht bereuen.
Denn je größer der Teich, desto stabiler läuft dein System später.

Mach dir vor allem auch Gedanken, was du überhaupt haben möchtest: einen "Naturteich" oder doch mit Fischbesatz. 
Wobei ich bei der angedachten Größe von 2.000 Litern darauf verzichten würde.  

Vllt. kannst du ja mal ein paar Bilder einstellen, auf denen man die Umgebung von deinem zukünftigen Teich sehen kann.


----------



## Ferdinand (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Hallo

Hier ist die gewünschte Grundstückfläche


----------



## Teichfreund (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Hallo Ferdinand,

auf eine Wanne, die zwar stabiler ist, würde ich dennoch verzichten, da m.M. nach das Verdecken der Wanne im Sichtbereich schwieriger ist. Bei Folie hat man m.E. bessere Möglichkeiten. Außerdem kannst du mit Folie genau nach deinem Geschmack arbeiten.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Ferdinand (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Hi

Was heißt m.M und m.E.???

mfg Ferdinand


----------



## tattoo_hh (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*



			
				Ferdinand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Was heißt m.M und m.E.???
> 
> mfg Ferdinand



m.M. = meiner Meinung
m.E. = meines Erachtens


----------



## Ferdinand (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Danke

Also ich habe mich noch nicht ganz entschieden ,da ein Folienteich sehr sehr schwierig  ist für einen 15Jähren, tendiere ich leider zum Fertigteich ,weil wenn ich alle Regeln beachte die in den Fachbeiträgen erwähnt sind und ich glücklicher weise alle gut ausführen könnte ,dann würde es nur einen 800L Teich werden ,da das Gefälle der Seitenwände ja nur 30-35% betragen soll und dazu kommt wie ihr auf dem plan seht ,ist auf dem Garagendach nur 60cm Erde aufgeschüttet, was heißt ich kann in diese Richtung nur Flachwasserzone bis Mittlerwasserzone gestallten und dazu kommt ,dass auf der rechten Seite entlang eine 2m hohe und 1m dicke Hecke  steh ,dazu kommt noch ein Baum der ziemlich genau 1,5m vor dem Garagendach gepflanzt ist und ich kann nicht press an den Gehweg ausweichen da dort ja ein Betonfundament des Gehweges ist und es sieht dazu wahrscheinlich ziemlich mies aus , was heißt mein Arbeitsplatz und der Platz des Teiches ist sehr gering so das ich zwangsläufig in die Tiefe gehen muss und die bekomme ich nur durch Steilwände hin, und diese sind ja nicht geeignet wegen der UV- Strahlung der Sonne.

Ich werde noch Infos  und Berichte  sammeln. Und meine Probleme und mein Gesammeltes Wissen ihr Testen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ferdinand


----------



## Harald (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Hallo Ferdinand,

das, was Du bzgl. des Gefälles gelesen hast ist grundsätzlich richtig. Dabei geht es aber darum, dass bei größerem Gefälle eingebrachtes Substrat nach unten hin abrutscht. Das Substrat dient ja der Bepflanzung bzw. dem Verdecken der Folie.
Bei einem Teichbecken hast Du allerdings wesentlich steilere Wände. Die kannst Du dann über haupt nicht mehr bepflanzen.
Ich habe es in meinem zweiten Teich so gemacht, dass ich auf die Folie noch wieder ein einfaches Vlies ausgelegt habe. In diesem Vlies haben die Pflanzen Halt gefunden, von der Folie ist nichts zu sehen.
Der Teich wurde von mir terassenförmig angelegt, bedeutet, dass ich innerhalb des Teiches nur Stufen habe.
Bisher (4Jahre) hat sich dieses bestens bewährt.
Für die Folie spricht einfach, dass Du bei der Gestaltung des Teiches viel mehr Freiheiten hast. Du kannst ihn besser an den vorhandenen Gegebenheiten anpassen.


----------



## Frank (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Mahlzeit,

also ehrlich gesagt hab ich jetzt nur Bahnhof verstanden ...  



> ... da ein Folienteich sehr sehr schwierig ist für einen 15Jähren ...



für einen 50jährigen dürfte es genauso schwierig sein. Ich halte es ja für schwieriger einen Fertigteich einzubauen, da hier genauer gearbeitet werden muss.  



> ... weil wenn ich alle Regeln beachte die in den Fachbeiträgen erwähnt sind und ich glücklicher weise alle gut ausführen könnte ,dann würde es nur einen 800L Teich werden ,da das Gefälle der Seitenwände ja nur 30-35% betragen soll ...



also ich hab noch keinen Fertigteich gesehen, bei dem das Gefälle der Wände nur 30 - 35 % beträgt.
Die haben sind min *80 Grad!!!*, nicht Prozent. Da hält garantiert nix drauf!



> ... wie ihr auf dem plan seht ,ist auf dem Garagendach nur 60cm Erde aufgeschüttet, was heißt ich kann in diese Richtung nur Flachwasserzone bis Mittlerwasserzone gestallten ...



Ich vermute mal, das es sich bei der Garage um eine Tiefgarage handelt?!? 



> ... was heißt mein Arbeitsplatz und der Platz des Teiches ist sehr gering so das ich zwangsläufig in die Tiefe gehen muss und die bekomme ich nur durch Steilwände hin, und diese sind ja nicht geeignet wegen der UV- Strahlung der Sonne.



Steilwände kann man aber gut mit Ufermatte oder Kunstrasen verdecken.
Das hat dann sogar noch weitere Vorteile:
Du kannst sie bepflanzen und sie schützen die Folie vor der Sonneneinstrahlung. 

Kannst du nicht mal ein Foto davon machen? Dann kann man sich das noch besser vorstellen zumal du ja auf dem Plan noch nicht alles eingezeichnet hast.


----------



## Ferdinand (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Gut mache ich bin Gerade dabei


Mfg
Ferdinand


----------



## Ferdinand (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Hallo

Hir sind die gewollten Bilder.

mfg
Ferdinand

ps.: Falls sie nicht das zeigen was ihr sehen wollte bitte bscheid sagen!


----------



## Frank (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

öhm, kriegst das noch ein bissel größer und passend gedreht hin?


----------



## Ferdinand (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Kein Problem^^
Wahr halt ineile

mfg Ferdinand


----------



## Ferdinand (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Hallo

Sory, das es solange gedauert hat musste neue machen und diese neu formatieren, weil die heutigen Cameras ja sohohe Auflösungen habe.


----------



## Frank (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Hallo Ferdinand,

was befindet sich unter dem Gasdeckel?
Ist das ein Abzug für die Garage?
Da ist doch bestimmt noch was eingegraben, oder nicht?
Wäre wichtig zu wissen, wie weit sich das in welche Richtung unterirdisch ausdehnt.


----------



## Ferdinand (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Ok da muss ich mal etwas genaue Forschen

mfg Ferdinand


----------



## Ferdinand (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Hallo

Also kann gar nicht in diese Richtung Gasdeckel graben ,weil wir die Lagepläne nicht haben ,beim Kauf des Hauses war es nämlich schon problematisch die normalen Papiere für den Gastank zubekommen.

Gastank, Breit=?/Länge=?/Tiefe=? Wie tief eingegraben = ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ferdinand


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Moin 

Ah so , das ist nicht die Entlüftung der Garage, sondern ein Tank für Flüssiggas ? 
Kannst Du Dir nicht einen Metalldetektor ausleihen irgendwo und damit checken bis wo der Tank geht ? 
Wenn ihr aber die normalen Papiere für den Tank habt müsste damit doch auch die Größe ausfindig zu machen sein, zuzüglich vorgeschriebener Sicherheitsabstände. Im Zweifel auch mal den Gaslieferanten fragen. 

Wolf


----------



## Ferdinand (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Hallo

Es bringt mir ja nichts wie lang, wie breit es ist es geht darum in welche Richtung der Tank geht und diese Langepläne sind ja wie gesagt nicht vorhanden( Ich werde sie auch nicht auf einer Verwaltungsstelle finden, da der Tank nicht gemietet ist sonder privat Eigentum und es war schon beim erbauen des Hauses dabei und das Hause ist schon 20Jahre alt, und es hat schon den 3 Besitzer also wie sollte ich da noch an die Lagepläne kommen).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Ferdinand


----------



## Frank (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Moinsen,

ich höre schon, das wird ziemlich kompliziert.
Selbst wenn der Tank in Richtung Garage geht ist ja nicht der meiste Platz vorhanden.

Vorschlag meinerseits:
Was hälst du von einem oder mehreren Miniteichen? Z. B. in "Weinfässern" oder ähnlichem?
Die kannst du zur Not sogar noch umstellen. 
Das da dann *keine* Fische  rein kommen versteht sich ja von selbst, gell?


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Wenn Du aber den Tank kennst und weist wo dieser Deckel sitzt , dann kannst Du Dir den ungünstigsten Fall ermitteln. 

Wolf


----------



## Ferdinand (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Ich Forsche dann mal weiter^^

mfg Ferdinand


----------



## Teichfreund (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Hallöle,

ist es denn nicht vorstellbar, um den Deckel herum mit vorsichtigen Spatenstichen herauszufinden, wo das Längenwachstum endet?

Ist der Gastank noch in Betrieb?

Auf der anderen Seite ist es doch auch möglich, auf eine große Tiefe zu verzichten und z.B. nur eine Sumpfzone zu erichten. Der Vorteil ist, dass du nur wenig in die Erde musst, der Nachteil, dass es mit Fischen wohl eher nichts wird. Für Fische sieht es ja aber sowieso eher nach Ebbe aus.
Oder möchtest du auf jeden Fall eine freie Wasseroberfläche haben?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Ferdinand (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Auf jedenfall möchte ich Fische^^

mfg
Ferdinand


----------



## katja (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

hallo ferdinand!




			
				Teichfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle,
> 
> ist es denn nicht vorstellbar, um den Deckel herum mit vorsichtigen Spatenstichen herauszufinden, wo das Längenwachstum endet?
> 
> Ist der Gastank noch in Betrieb?




antworte doch mal auf fragen, wenn sich die leute schon die mühe mit dir machen  





			
				Teichfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Für Fische sieht es ja aber sowieso eher nach Ebbe aus.



das ignorierst du ganz galant, obwohl es dir jetzt ja schon mehrfach gesagt wurde....
ich dachte du bist 15? mir kommst du vor wie ein kindergartenkind, das mault: "mir egal, ob es gut ist, ich *will* fische!!!"


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Für mich hat sich damit auch jede weitere Diskussion erledigt, so leid es mir fuer die Fische tut. Wer einerseits hochtrabend pseudowissenschaftliche Themen diskutieren will, andererseits aber die Grundlagen der Tierhaltung nicht begreifen kann sollte vieleicht in der Tat erst mal drüber nachdenken was wirklich Sache ist auf dieser Welt. 

Wenn Du Fische willst ist doch gut, dann tue was das Du das umsetzen kannst. Wenn Das ein Ziel von Dir ist, dann arbeite dran und es klappt vielleicht in ein paar Jahren, vielleicht aber auch erst viel später, aber so das Du und die Fische was von haben. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Folienteich oder Teichwanne. Was ist besser und wie werden sie angelegt*

Hallo Ferdinand,

Vielleicht hast Du Glück und der Gastank liegt parallel
zur Garage, dann machst Du am besten aus der Hälfte 
des Garagendach Sumpfzone, aus der anderen Hälfte 
eine 60cm Zone und im Anschluß ans Garagendach so 
groß wie möglich eine Tiefwasserzone. Dann könnte das 
Volumen für Deine 6 Fische reichen und Pflanzbereich 
wäre auch genug vorhanden. Der Busch muss halt dann 
weichen oder versetzt werden.

Für die Tiefzone würde ich einen Betonanker machen,
damit Du steile Wände bauen kannst, die Folie kann man 
dann gut mit Pflanzmatten oder ähnlichem abdecken an 
der steilen Teichseite.

Ungefähr so:

Foto 

Kommt natürlich auch auf Dein Budget an  

Gruß
Andy


----------

